# Cartoncini



## sabrinita85

[Contesto: supporti per lo studio]


gabrigabri said:


> Ma intendi qualcosa tipo dei cartoncini?



Ciao a tutti!
Qui mi hanno regalato questi "cartoncini", li ho usati e sono risultati efficaci per studiare.

Solo che vorrei comprarli anche in Italia,
come si chiamano?
Hanno un nome preciso o si chiamano semplicemente *cartoncini per studiare*?

Grassie!


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

Pensavo che fossero dei "fogli di studio" .
Stavo appunto cercando il termine in italiano, visto che li ho comprati a Vienna (ce li hanno tutti qua!), ma in Italia non li ho mai visti. (e ho anche lavorato in una cartoleria).
Non avranno un nome specifico, penso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mah! Forse nelle cartolerie grandi e ben fornite ce l'avranno.
Proverò a spiegare alla commessa cosa sono!

 Io li snobbavo tanto questi cartoncini perché li vedevo nei film americani e pensavo: che str****ta! 
Invece sono ottimi, soprattutto per chi ha una memoria visiva, in quanto studi a piccoli pezzi e non so... ma le cose si ricordano meglio!


----------



## bale84

Ma li chiamate cartoncini perché sono rigidi e di cartone ?

A me vengono in mente i Bignami o cose simili...a parte gli schemi e i riassunti già menzionati nell'altro topic.


----------



## sabrinita85

No, no sono dei veri e propri cartoncini bianchi su cui tu scrivi le cose.


----------



## gabrigabri

Tipo queste:

http://www.mtm-officetraders.de/images/ALL_Karteikarten_lin_farb.jpg


----------



## bale84

Ah, ok...mai usati ! 

Ma se li usassi li chiamerei semplicemente "cartoncini".


----------



## bLux

Ma quello non è un Block Notes? Anch'io lo uso...


----------



## gabrigabri

bLux said:


> Ma quello non è un Block Notes? Anch'io lo uso...




No, sono dei cartoncini singoli.
Un esemipo:

Bisogna studiare i paesi europei. Si scrive in alto il nome di ogni paese, sotto qualche caratteristica (moneta, lingua), e dietro magari qualcosa di importante.
Per ripassare prendi i cartoncini in mano e ripeti tutto, poi controlli le soluzioni dietro (o davanti). E poi passi al cartoncino successivo.


----------



## bLux

Mai visti e mai sentiti... Probabilmente in Italia non sono molto usati, perciò non abbiamo un termine preciso. Io userei _cartoncini o appunti_, a questo punto...


----------



## sabrinita85

Allora, ho trovato delle immagini, sono questi:
qui, qui, qui, qui, qui, qui, qui

Ma non è che in italiano, come in spagnolo e inglese si chiamano "*flashcards*"?


----------



## bubu7

Ho i miei dubbi che in spagnolo si chiamino così. 
Speriamo che in italiano ci venga risparmiato l'ennesimo prestito integrale: con un po' di fantasia _schede per riassunti _sarebbe, a mio parere, un buon traducente.


----------



## bLux

Ah, ho capito... Si vedono spesso nei film! In scene dallo psicologo o all'asilo con i bambini, quando fanno vedere i disegni o le parole per insegnargliele. Però non saprei davvero come si chiamano!


----------



## sabrinita85

bubu7 said:


> Ho i miei dubbi che in spagnolo si chiamino così.
> Speriamo che in italiano ci venga risparmiato l'ennesimo prestito integrale: con un po' di fantasia _schede per riassunti _sarebbe, a mio parere, un buon traducente.


Mah, questo termine l'ha tirato fuori una spagnola.
Non so se l'ha detto perché neanche in spagnolo hanno un nome o perché voleva che la capissero tutti.

Io, invece, proporrei "carta studio" / "carte studio".



bLux said:


> Ah, ho capito... Si vedono spesso nei film! In scene dallo psicologo o all'asilo con i bambini, quando fanno vedere i disegni o le parole per insegnargliele. Però non saprei davvero come si chiamano!


Esattamente!
Io li ho visti per la prima volta nei film americani, in cui lì prima di una prova spuntano sempre fuori questi cartoncini.


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Io, invece, proporrei "carta studio" / "carte studio".


La mia proposta non va bene per molti degli esempi che hai riportato nei tuoi collegamenti precedenti.
Ma se si tratta di un qualcosa per riportare dati sintetici di ciò che si sta studiando la locuzione _schede per riassunti_ mi sembra più appropriata.
Non si chiamano proprio _schede riassuntive_ quei prospetti sintetici che sono posti in fondo a qualche libro per riassumere qualche concetto importante? 
E le schede che una volta s'usavano nelle biblioteche per le indicazioni bibliografiche non erano dei cartoncini?


----------



## sabrinita85

bubu7 said:


> E le schede che una volta s'usavano nelle biblioteche per le indicazioni bibliografiche non erano dei cartoncini?


Oddio, nella biblioteca della mia università di Roma, ci sono ancora!!! 

Il fatto è che quando uno va dal cartolaio, non può dire "schede riassuntive", e forse neanche "schede".

Io però sono pure favorevole a lasciare il nome inglese, anche perché non fanno parte della nostra cultura, non le abbiamo inventate noi (per studiare).


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Oddio, nella biblioteca della mia università di Roma, ci sono ancora!!!


Me l'immagino. Ci sono anche alla Biblioteca Nazionale.



sabrinita85 said:


> Il fatto è che quando uno va dal cartolaio, non può dire "schede riassuntive", e forse neanche "schede".


Certo. L'iniziativa dovrebbe partire dai produttori di queste schede.



sabrinita85 said:


> Io però sono pure favorevole a lasciare il nome inglese, anche perché non fanno parte della nostra cultura, non le abbiamo inventate noi (per studiare).


D'accordo. Se però diventassero comuni anche da noi non sarebbe male trovare un traducente appropriato: è quello che è accaduto e che accade continuamente, nella maggior parte dei casi, sia da noi sia in tutte le altre parti del mondo.
Non credi?


----------



## sabrinita85

bubu7 said:


> D'accordo. Se però diventassero comuni anche da noi non sarebbe male trovare un traducente appropriato: è quello che è accaduto e che accade continuamente, nella maggior parte dei casi, sia da noi sia in tutte le altre parti del mondo.
> Non credi?


Non lo so. Non credo che una volta che si attesti il nome inglese, la maggioranza abbia voglia di tradurlo in italiano...
Sarebbe un po' come chi, ora, invece di usare 'computer' usa 'calcolatore'.


----------



## Stellynae

Li ho sempre visti nei film americani e mi sono sempre domandata cosa fossero. In Italia li ho cercati ma non esistono. Peccato potrebbe essere una modalità di studio valida visto quanto vengono usati in america.
Ma...dovrebbero servire per memorizzare visivamente le informazioni?


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Non lo so. Non credo che una volta che si attesti il nome inglese, la maggioranza abbia voglia di tradurlo in italiano...
> Sarebbe un po' come chi, ora, invece di usare 'computer' usa 'calcolatore'.


Sono d'accordo anche su questo. Perciò sarebbe meglio prevenire che curare...
E tu sai anche benissimo che la vita dei prestiti è la più varia: possono essere assunti integralmente, adattati, sostituiti o affiancati da traducenti e, infine, sparire insieme alla novità.


----------



## sabrinita85

Stellynae said:


> Li ho sempre visti nei film americani e mi sono sempre domandata cosa fossero. In Italia li ho cercati ma non esistono. Peccato potrebbe essere una modalità di studio valida visto quanto vengono usati in america.
> Ma...dovrebbero servire per memorizzare visivamente le informazioni?


Non solo visivamente.
Nel senso: essendo più piccoli (quelli che ho io sono 15x10) dei fogli tradizionali uno si concentra su delle piccole dosi di infromazione. Invece, se uno ha un foglio davanti, anche se si sofferma ad ogni paragrafo per studiare, "vede" tutto il foglio scritto e questo, almeno secondo me, non aiuta la memoria.
Per questo che prima ho detto che sono utili soprattutto per chi ha una memoria visiva.

Sei sicura che non esistono? 

Secondo me esistono, ma ne facciamo usi diversi. Per esempio credo che noi li usiamo per scrivere biglietti di auguri, sai, quelli che mettiamo nelle bustine di carta...


----------



## gabrigabri

sabrinita85 said:


> Non solo visivamente.
> Nel senso: essendo più piccoli (quelli che ho io sono 15x10) dei fogli tradizionali uno si concentra su delle piccole dosi di infromazione. Invece, se uno ha un foglio davanti, anche se si sofferma ad ogni paragrafo per studiare, "vede" tutto il foglio scritto e questo, almeno secondo me, non aiuta la memoria.
> Per questo che prima ho detto che sono utili soprattutto per chi ha una memoria visiva.
> 
> Sei sicura che non esistono?
> 
> Secondo me esistono, ma ne facciamo usi diversi. Per esempio credo che noi li usiamo per scrivere biglietti di auguri, sai, quelli che mettiamo nelle bustine di carta...





Sì, infatti, devi comprare dei cartoncini "normali" e trasformarli in "cartoncini da studio".
Altrimenti li puoi ordinare su internet: 100 cartoncini 1,20 €, + spedizione: 12 €


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Sì, infatti, devi comprare dei cartoncini "normali" e trasformarli in "cartoncini da studio".
> Altrimenti li puoi ordinare su internet: 100 cartoncini 1,20 €, + spedizione: 12 €


Esatto, l'andazzo è quello.

Ps= Ammazza, conveniente!


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> Se però diventassero comuni anche da noi non sarebbe male trovare un traducente appropriato


 
_Brainstorming_ per il prossimo fabbricante italiano:

Una combinazione a scelta di due tra questi termini nell'ordine:

Primo termine:
- biglietti
- cartoncini
- carte
- foglietti
- schede
- schedine
- tavolette
...

Secondo termine:
- appunti / per gli appunti
- lampo
- memo
- rapido
- studio
...

Esempio: "foglietti lampo", "schedine appunti", "tavolette studio"...


----------



## bubu7

Ottimo! caro SD. 

Ma se faranno un _brainstorming_ sicuramente opteranno per _flashcard_. 

Forse una riunione di lavoro potrebbe sortire effetto diverso...


----------



## SunDraw

Piccolo OT di passaggio:
Ammetto di avere un debole per la particolare tecnica della "tempesta di idee" rappresentata dall'inglese _brainstorming_: dato un argomento si gettano su un gran foglio tutte le riflessioni o perfino le sole associazioni di idee quasi senza controllo, molto liberamente, ovvero senza l'onere e l'ansia di doverle giustificare. Quindi, ma solo dopo, si rivede l'insieme scegliendo, soppesando questa volta sì con rigore, scartando; ed infine scoprendo le nuove connessioni o sistemazioni che le proposte indifferenziate di tutti sullo stesso tavolo consentono ancor più oltre.


----------

